
“How the Brain Is Inspiring AI” from Forbes 30 Under 30 Event - boltzmannbrain
https://twitter.com/theAlexLavin/status/1077941162743189504
======
boltzmannbrain
Event page with speaker (Alexander Lavin) bio: [https://www.forbes.com/forbes-
live/event/a-i-machine-learnin...](https://www.forbes.com/forbes-
live/event/a-i-machine-learning/#speakers-6)

